# Could this machine be modified to print transfers?



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool looking machine, made me wonder if it could be modified to print transfers. Maybe add 4-5 heads and flash in between colors? What do you think?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ztzgQSFJ4k[/media]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A little much just for transfer printing don't you think?

If you're going to a belt printer, may as well make it wider and use it for all over prints. Much greater margin.


----------

